# Megaupload finished: Feds shut down file-sharing giant without SOPA



## MatTheCat (Jan 20, 2012)

Here is one for Qubit to work a bit of tabloid magic over.

http://rt.com/usa/news/megaupload-shut-million-authorities-231/


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 20, 2012)

lol hilarious they shut them down because suing and stopping individual users are far harder to stop,  it would be like shutting down GM for there customers breaking the speed limit with there vehicles


----------



## johnspack (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm glad I'm old and may be dead soon.  Without the internet,  there really is no point.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16642369

Yes, sad to see it go.  I have used it lots... and not, I should add, for content/copyright violation


----------



## erocker (Jan 20, 2012)

...and the countries housing the Megaupload people are just handing them over to the US? Welcome to the New World Order.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 20, 2012)

I've downloaded plenty from them, less of a pain in the ass compared to other download sites, but now I've switched to multiupload cause someone always complains one site or another doesn't work for them.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> ...and the countries housing the Megaupload people are just handing them over to the US? Welcome to the *New World Order*.



Does Illuminati have anything to do with this? Heck, the Illuminati probably run all the giant movie/music companies.

Just did a little search found this interesting read "the Illuminati elite are said to have most of their control through the music industry, which are some of the main lobbyists of SOPA. They seek totalitarian control through the 'New World Order'. Through the media that which they control, they are said to use mind control to make a national consensus that submit people so deep into the mass media that they begin to live in a state of fear which will consequently results in them submitting into what the government is told will 'protect' them in bills such as this and NDAA. The reason SAPO isn't talked about by the media is because obviously the elite doesn't want to deal with the public disapproval for they already control us by means of the television broadcast, and now they are seeking to expand their rule to the internet."


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 20, 2012)

Anonymous Hackers Hit DOJ, Universal Music, MPAA And RIAA After MegaUpload Takedown


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh well, better use a different one besides Megavideo then


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 20, 2012)

IMO - they are just using MU to set an example because their one of the bigger & more popular file hosters.

There are HUNDREDS of file upload sites like MU out there that people can use, Just because they take down one file server doesnt make it any less harder for people to use other sites. How about Fileserve, Mediafire, Jungle, depositfiles, turbobit, FileSonic...??? the list goes on.

Just because they take down MU doesnt mean that it changes ANYTHING at all, they are throwing their weight around like a bull in a china shop because they cant deal with the problem head on and stamp it out completely. 

MU might be down, but they aint out and they will relaunch but probably as something other then Megaupload.


----------



## Drone (Jan 20, 2012)

What the fuck is going on? riaa mpaa sopa pipa ? How long will they fuck anything they want? This is ridiculous. People lose their legitimate data because of these cocksuckers and they just get away with it. Whatever ... I dunno what to say


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 20, 2012)

The new kind of dictatorship is controlling the crow through the media.
When the world is allowed to continue like this, we will see a global dictatorship and our children the fight for freedom.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 20, 2012)

Megaupload Op: Anonymous downs FBI, DoJ, music sites in biggest attack ever  i find this funny lol


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 20, 2012)

Now that I think about it I did have some files on megaupload I no longer have on my HDD. Wtf?

I'm kinda getting into this idea. Politicians are getting exponentially more bold, not even attempting to hide that they're on some companies payroll. Why? Because we have no power. We've demonstrated time and time again that we're too lazy to do anything about it. The number of times a politician has abused their power on a regulatory committee and then gone to work for the company they just benefited is absurd, and nothing ever happens. It's time we start trying shit and seeing if anything gets their attention. Maybe start with this. If all these people care about is money, then let's deny them their raison d'etre.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 20, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> IMO - they are just using MU to set an example because their one of the bigger & more popular file hosters.
> 
> There are HUNDREDS of file upload sites like MU out there that people can use, Just because they take down one file server doesnt make it any less harder for people to use other sites. How about Fileserve, Mediafire, Jungle, depositfiles, turbobit, FileSonic...??? the list goes on.
> 
> ...



Protip: The people who made megaupload are being extradited or have been already.

I.E they are in US custody.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 20, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Protip: The people who made megaupload are being extradited or have been already.
> 
> I.E they are in US custody.



Yeah ive just seen the news report. I find it rediculous that their countries allowed them to be extradited and now they will face criminal charges....

This is no different then *OBESE* People suing McDonalds or Burger King for making them FAT then getting the police to round up all the staff at the fatguys local McD/B.K joint, arresting all of them and charging them with 'intent to obesify' or some sort of retarded criminal chargeS

*UNLESS THE STAFF AT MU COMMITED MAJOR ACTS OF PIRACY THEMSELVES - I.E THEY RAN A MASSIVE OPERATION RIPPING DVDS/MUSIC AND CHARGING PEOPLE TO DOWNLOAD IT OR GIVING THEM AWAY FOR FREE. OTHER THEN TAKING DOWN FILES THAT HAVE BEEN FLAGGED/REPORTED AS MATERIAL THAT INFRINGES COPYRIGHT. THEY SHOULD NO WAY BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE FOR THE WAY THEIR USERS USE THEIR SERVICES*

Like i said in my previous post - there are HUNDREDS of file upload sites out there that also host the same sort of copyright infringing material that MU gets taken down for. yet it was MU that gets taken down first. Why didnt the feds go after the other file hosts??


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 20, 2012)

Its the world police (america) poking their nose in. I don't see how any organization has jurisdiction in any other country apart from in their home country. What gives the FBI or whoever it was the right to arrest people in another country.

If the FBI knocked on my door for whatever reason, i'd tell them to fuck off.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 20, 2012)

tigger said:


> What gives the FBI or whoever it was the right to arrest people in another country.



Their Goverment.

Their Goverment has to agree to extradite whoever the FBI are after. Wiki tells me that MU HQ was based in Hong Kong (you learn something new everyday) which would mean the chinese goverment gave them up...

China/Hong Kong have been battling piracy for a long long time and im guessing thats why the goverment agreed to just hand them over without a fuss.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 20, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Does Illuminati have anything to do with this? Heck, the Illuminati probably run all the giant movie/music companies.
> 
> Just did a little search found this interesting read "the Illuminati elite are said to have most of their control through the music industry, which are some of the main lobbyists of SOPA. They seek totalitarian control through the 'New World Order'. Through the media that which they control, they are said to use mind control to make a national consensus that submit people so deep into the mass media that they begin to live in a state of fear which will consequently results in them submitting into what the government is told will 'protect' them in bills such as this and NDAA. The reason SAPO isn't talked about by the media is because obviously the elite doesn't want to deal with the public disapproval for they already control us by means of the television broadcast, and now they are seeking to expand their rule to the internet."


Most people in the world have been sleeping and letting nonesense human right violations style legislation pass without notice.

Now that a lot of this trash legislation has been exposed people are starting to wake up. And its about bloody time. We the people say what goes, not this select few


----------



## v12dock (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol there are going to create an unwinnable cyber war. There will HUGE backlash if SOPA or PIPA were to get passed


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jan 20, 2012)

Screw my government, and God bless you Anonymous.


While I love my country, the political establishment has become corrupt beyond any reasonable doubt.  They have zero right to extradition from other countries, but suggest that aid packages or economic contributions will decrease if they don't get what they want.  If the nearly extortionist tactics don't work then they resort to f***ing the infrastructure of information services.  ~sigh~

I understand money talks, and I understand career politicians are the most corrupt beings this side of copyright lawyers.  At the same time, you have to expect that when the people understand how underhanded you are they will respond.  Acting surprised that the people attack the DOJ, when the last thing on their minds is JUSTICE, is like expecting the fat kid not to eat cake.  Every one of us fat kids wouldn't have hesitated.   

Well, ranting isn't going to do anything.  Looks like I'll be media free in the month of March.  Hopefully, it's as big of a success as the internet outage.  Hopefully.


----------



## techtard (Jan 20, 2012)

Capitalism and Democracy are pretty much dead in the west now. Welcome to corporate facism.


----------



## MatTheCat (Jan 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> ...and the countries housing the Megaupload people are just handing them over to the US? Welcome to the New World Order.



Same thing has just happened in UK. A student who was still a teenager at the time, created a website called TV Shack, which was essentially a directory of links to various web hostings of TV Show videos. *Under UK law, he has commited no offence.* The US however say he has commited an offence under US law and the UK courts have decided that he will be extradited to the US to face criminal charges their.

If only Hitler were still alive today to see all the good work that USRAEL have been doing to keep fascism alive, well, and indeed stronger than ever.



lilhasselhoffer said:


> Screw my government, and God bless you Anonymous.
> 
> 
> While I love my country, the political establishment has become corrupt beyond any reasonable doubt.  They have zero right to extradition from other countries, but suggest that aid packages or economic contributions will decrease if they don't get what they want.  If the nearly extortionist tactics don't work then they resort to f***ing the infrastructure of information services.  ~sigh~



What all you people in the USofA need to do is find out who Ron Paul is (and I know that many Americans will not have a clue who he is) and start supporting him. Of course the US political establishment would never allow a libertarian such as Ron Paul into the White House, but the more support and circulation his ideas get, the harder life will be for the Zionist Elites who have slowly over the past hundred years completely hi-jacked your country and are now thus dominating on the global stage.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 20, 2012)

If i was that kid, i would just disappear.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 20, 2012)

Losing faith in Gov't and humanity.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 20, 2012)

tigger said:


> If i was that kid, i would just disappear.



not that easy when you have the FBI on your ass.... but then you could always slip through the net...

Bin Laden was a very wanted man. but how long was he living 'under the noses' of the pakistan goverment before the americans found him after all these years of looking???

Conspirators might say that the pakistan goverment had been keeping him in hiding but thats for another thread...

IMO if the FBI really wanted you, it would only be a matter of time before they tracked down your where abouts.

but the resources they use would be better used against looking for terror suspects (or just terrorists) rather then chasing a boy half way across the world just because he linked to some tv shows - also another topic best left for another thread but slightly relivant.


----------



## Drone (Jan 20, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Losing faith in Gov't and humanity.



I've lost that long time ago. Since Kazaa got closed.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 20, 2012)

this whole antipriacy thing is bullshit. straight fucking bullshit. who is really at fault though?? the person downloading it?? the site hosting it?? or the guys who sit there and rip the shit then put it on the site?? imo they are being dumb they first attacked the users. that didnt work. now they are trying to attack the sites, and if that dont work then what?? honestly how many times has TPB been shut down?? more then I can count yet the site stands today and still hosts illegal torrents, so why is it that MU goes down without a fight?? I smell some sort of government bullshit going on personally


----------



## MatTheCat (Jan 20, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Conspirators might say that the pakistan goverment had been keeping him in hiding but thats for another thread...



Or indeed many ex CIA and US military have said that Bin Laden has been dead for years. If this were the case (which it probably is given the access to highly traceable Western medical technology which Bin Laden relied upon for survival), then the Bin Laden 'assasination' was merely a piece of US foreign policy stage theatre. i suppose it would have been good to have heard some first hand accounts from the Navy Seals team that 'executed' Bin Laden', but unfortunately they all tragically died in that chopper which was shot down by a 'Taliban Stinger Missile' just a few weeks after the bin Laden mission.

If they can spin of James Bond fantasies like this shit and have the world swallow it (seems ridiculous now with the benefits of hindsight):







Then they can claim to have killed a phantom that died years ago and have it accepted as official truth.

To keep back on track with the thread topic, perhaps the above illustration can be reused to illustrate the Pirate Bays secret mountain hideout in the Scandanavian highlands.


----------



## HTC (Jan 20, 2012)

It has been renamed.

It's no longer "Land of the Free": now it's "Land of the censored"


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jan 20, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> What all you people in the USofA need to do is find out who Ron Paul is (and I know that many Americans will not have a clue who he is) and start supporting him. Of course the US political establishment would never allow a libertarian such as Ron Paul into the White House, but the more support and circulation his ideas get, the harder life will be for the Zionist Elites who have slowly over the past hundred years completely hi-jacked your country and are now thus dominating on the global stage.



WTF????


1) I was in Europe during Obama's election campaign.  Everyone there was salivating at the potential for Obama to be America's president.  They hated Bush, and really "knew" that Obama was going to be better.  Guess how that's turning out.

2) I don't tell you who to elect.  Pardon the hatred, but shove off.  You know nothing more than I do related to politics.  All you know is your own opinion.  

3) If you hate Israel and the Jews that's fine, I will not stifle your hate speech unless it threatens another person; the right to free speech is a double edged sword like that.  Just don't ever ever bring that to a debate of reasonable people.  Hatred for a specific group of people is not rational, reasonable, and definitely isn't something that can be supported by solid facts.

4) Assuming this was an absurd hyperbole, then congratulations.  I feel uncomfortable sinking to your level, and even worse answering your challenge.  You belong elsewhere, perhaps the deep south of the US in the 1920's?  

5) I like Ron Paul.  I'm a libertarian.  Neither of these things is likely to get him elected, given that he is too radical for either side to support fully.  Perhaps after the next failure of a presidency the public will be open to a third party.  We did it in Minnesota, and it could happen with the whole country.  This is all assuming that we aren't in another world wide depression during the 2016 elections.



Edit:
Rather than continue on with this sham of an argument, lets end it here.  You believe the US is run by Zionists, who screwed/are screwing everything up.  I don't.  I believe that other people don't have any right to tell me what to believe unless I ask them.  You believe that you know better.  We both like Libertarian ideals, and are likely to have that political affiliation.  For the sake of a continued and reasonable discussion I will concede whatever you need to have conceded in order to lay this to rest peacefully.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 20, 2012)

People don't understand free speech. If the FBI launches a full investigation into your business and they mount a pile of evidence against you then they take it to a judge who has the authority to issue a subpena. The subpena allows the feds to take everything offline immediately and essentially freeze the situation. they have to do this or a defense attorney could argue that the evidence was tampered with and have the case thrown out. 

if you are in the mob and the fbi mounts evidence against you they get the judge to issue a subpena and they raid your house and take everything they need for the case. you go to jail when they file charges. this is done purposely so you can't run away or continue doing illegal things.

i'm all for free speech and i am against sopa/pipa, but this has nothing do with either. we will soon find out what d-bags the people at megaupload were.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 20, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Protip: The people who made megaupload are being extradited or have been already.
> 
> I.E they are in US custody.



Well, some are...

http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=23837

I suppose it depends on who you are, or who you know.


----------



## MatTheCat (Jan 20, 2012)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> WTF????
> 
> 
> GAH GAH GAH SLAVER RANT MURBLE GAH SLAVER RANT SLOBBER ARGHURBLEGAOOGAHGEE



WTF indeed!


----------



## KainXS (Jan 22, 2012)

filehosts seem to be evacuating the US now Fileserve is trying to delete all US based accounts, uploaded.to has blocked access by US IP's, uploading.com has stacked on heavy restrictions and so you know Filesonic is by Fileserve

this sucks


----------



## Drone (Jan 23, 2012)

The era of Totalitarianism is here.


----------



## OOZMAN (Jan 23, 2012)

MatTheCat said:


> Or indeed many ex CIA and US military have said that Bin Laden has been dead for years. If this were the case (which it probably is given the access to highly traceable Western medical technology which Bin Laden relied upon for survival), then the Bin Laden 'assasination' was merely a piece of US foreign policy stage theatre. i suppose it would have been good to have heard some first hand accounts from the Navy Seals team that 'executed' Bin Laden', but unfortunately they all tragically died in that chopper which was shot down by a 'Taliban Stinger Missile' just a few weeks after the bin Laden mission.
> 
> If they can spin of James Bond fantasies like this shit and have the world swallow it (seems ridiculous now with the benefits of hindsight):
> 
> ...



That looks like it'd make an awesome video game level... Imagine its the final level and you just killed Bin Laden, you now have to escape while his super-goons are coming after you from the main entrance and you try to escape through the secret air ducts and passages while being directed by an insider that has secretly been on the US' side for years, then they get him when you are halfway through escaping, and you are forced to find an escape route yourself, then you are of course faced with extreme amounts of hostiles on the outside when you finally do escape, and the US government's choppers are trying to find you because you have no way of communicating with them while they getting shot down, then they bail on you and you are forced to escape down the mountain without being seen, and then you find a jeep at the bottom, start to get away, and of course they start following you... Wait what was this thread about again?

Oh yeah, pfft.. everyone complaining about the US being censored; you are equally as bad, I got pulled up for saying 'poo' or something in an offensive way by one of the mod's on here.. it was ridiculous. Made me loose a bit of respect for this site. I'll probably get this post deleted because the mods don't want w1z discovering they may have a few _minor_ flaws in their moderating techniques... For the record Mussels is a cool mod.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2012)

all these ANTI sopa and pipa protests are doing is exactly what they want us to do... stop DLing and viewing stuff on the internet. 

i say FUCK THOSE MOTHER FUCKERS and download EVERY FUCKING THING YOU CAN POSSIBLY THINK OF OVER THE NEXT 6 MONTHS. 

FILL THOSE 8TB's OF HARD DRIVE MONSTERNESS YOU HAVE SITTING AROUND THE HOUSE!

try to saturate 100% of your bandwidth with 100s of torrents of illegally obtained music, movies, tv shows, games, ebooks, ETC. 

what are they gonna do.... come to every house in the world and write us all tickets? 

THERES NOT ENOUGH TIME LEFT IN YOUR LIFE TO WAIT FOR THAT COURT DATE IF THEY ARE CALLING IN EVERYONE WHO DOWNLOADS CRAP. 

i run a computer repair business and 98% of my clients DL "illegal and copyrighted" data in some form or another. most commonly TORRENTS.

how about someone get a huge fucking cable and drag a ship out into international waters and host the "illegal filehosting sites" from there? THEN its under almost no ones jurisdiction and therefore NO ONE can touch them... but i suppose they could still block the IP addy. Do like craigslist and have servers all over the world host your stuff so you cant pinpoint the real host. 


THE BIGGEST thing about this SOPA and PIPA crap that pisses me off is the FACT that NONE of the assholes writing this stuff up even know how to use any of this technology that they are fighting so hard against. LEARN SOME SHIT ABOUT IT BEFORE YOU TRY AND SAY ITS BAD YOU WORTHLESS FUCKING PEOPLE. its like if i had never ate a banana in my life and tried to tell everyone on TPU they are horrible tasting and not good for you. WHO AM I TO TELL YOU THAT IF I'VE NEVER TRIED A BANANA MYSELF?


and if you dont think im serious about this.... i will tell you this> I call time warner 3-5 times a week to bitch about them capping my DL speed on torrents of time warner published materials such as movies made by warner brothers and games made by subsidiaries of time warner. after all... they dont stop me from DLing the stuff... they just make it take forever to finish.


----------



## xenocide (Jan 23, 2012)

Get with the times man, we're all using Magnet Links now


----------



## N-Gen (Jan 23, 2012)

Honestly I'm just tempted to dish out loads of cash for more HDDs than I already have just to piss them off.


----------



## claylomax (Jan 23, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> all these ANTI sopa and pipa protests are doing is exactly what they want us to do... stop DLing and viewing stuff on the internet.
> 
> i say FUCK THOSE MOTHER FUCKERS and download EVERY FUCKING THING YOU CAN POSSIBLY THINK OF OVER THE NEXT 6 MONTHS.
> 
> ...



Well said.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 23, 2012)

Simple think about this the US government is poor there country is in recession so why not fly to New Zealand to get some free confiscated goods and money.

MEGAUPLOAD HAS MY RESPECT. 



> confiscatedpast participle, past tense of con·fis·cate (Verb)
> Verb:
> 
> Take or seize (someone's property) with authority.
> Take (a possession, esp. land) as a penalty and give it to the public treasury.


----------



## caleb (Jan 23, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Now that I think about it I did have some files on megaupload I no longer have on my HDD. Wtf?
> 
> I'm kinda getting into this idea. Politicians are getting exponentially more bold, not even attempting to hide that they're on some companies payroll. Why? Because we have no power. We've demonstrated time and time again that we're too lazy to do anything about it. The number of times a politician has abused their power on a regulatory committee and then gone to work for the company they just benefited is absurd, and nothing ever happens. It's time we start trying shit and seeing if anything gets their attention. Maybe start with this. If all these people care about is money, then let's deny them their raison d'etre.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120120/original.jpg



Thats kinda stupid. 70% of morons will go watch the movie or w/w in feb thinking they will be actually contributing to this action.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jan 23, 2012)

For a slightly more balanced review of the "facts" than we are capable:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16642369


Yes, the US has "asked" for extradition of these people.  Other governments have complied, and handed people over without so much as a middle finger to the US.  What a sad day for both sides.

Apparently, the file sharing wasn't illegal.  Based upon the news reports, the illegality comes from:


> It claimed that the accused had pursued a business model designed to promote the uploading of copyrighted works.
> 
> "The conspirators allegedly paid users whom they specifically knew uploaded infringing content, and publicised their links to users throughout the world," a statement said.
> 
> ...




Removing the political BS; you suggested people should upload illegal content, using 3rd party sites.  The illegal part was providing incentives, while suggesting that this content should be posted, despite the fact that Megaupload never officially took this stance.

So a whole website was taken down, because the US government was looking for a few people but didn't invest the time to target those who specifically developed the push for illegal file sharing.


Again, putting this in a more politician friendly context; this is like shutting down Coors because they sell a product, which if consumed before driving, leads to reckless behavior.  Subsequently all liquor manufacturers would close up shop, making the jobs based upon the liquor IP get destroyed, without creating new jobs at the car IP.  Somehow, I don't think anyone has given the US government something like this analogy.  If anyone with greater eloquence, or actual political pull, could tell them this hopefully they would get that what they are doing is detrimental to everyone.  


Whether we like it or not piracy exists and, short of becoming a totalitarian state, it will always exist.  How we deal with it needs to be addressed, because our current policies and thoughts just aren't cutting it.


Edit:
While everything I learn is pointing me toward hating these guys, the backlash online is still a problem.  If the US government had released some sort of statement, rather than being tight lipped, then maybe this might not have happened.  Maybe the other file sharing websites could have remained operational.  As it stands, everyone is running around in the dark and creating chaos for legal users.  I know I'm angry.  E-mail file attachment limitations are too small for what I do, and setting up direct FTP is a pain.  

~Sigh~

Hopefully something good comes out of this.  Hopefully...


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 23, 2012)

After seeing the absurdly rich lifestyle the Megaupload guy was living, I have kind of lost my caring for him going to jail. Its one thing to offer a service and life a modest lifestyle. But that guy was probably raking in 10 million or more per year. He had to be to afford that kind of a house and cars. He really is like a drug dealer king pin. Who knows what else he was into.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 23, 2012)

Will swizz beatsz probably go to jail
i doubt it he has the one thing this country values






Money


----------



## trickson (Jan 23, 2012)

WTF? You people talk as if they are NOT steeling! What? We Americans are now the BAD GUYS again? Because these people were clearly making a profit from stolen goods! But now BAD America steps in and takes them down! What right do you Americans have doing this? Well just remember it is also a joint effort on behalf of there country as well! They are thief's! And now you see them as hero's? For stealing? For making a profit from pirating  movies , Music and software? And you think that is ok?


----------



## digibucc (Jan 23, 2012)

extradition for piracy? and you think that is ok?
this person is being taken from their COUNTRY, and being tried for laws in ANOTHER country. and you think that is ok?

joint effort? more like:
US: do this or we will ruin you.
Them: well, ok then.

 and you think that is ok?


----------



## trickson (Jan 23, 2012)

digibucc said:


> extradition for piracy? and you think that is ok?
> this person is being taken from their COUNTRY, and being tried for laws in ANOTHER country. and you think that is ok?
> 
> joint effort? more like:
> ...



Well apparently there country sees this as wrong too! or they would stop this! They can stop it you do know this right. So if there country and there laws sees steeling as wrong then they are also agreeing they have to stand trial for this crime!


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 23, 2012)

speaking of the 1%ers..


----------



## digibucc (Jan 23, 2012)

trickson said:


> you do know this right.





digibucc said:


> joint effort? more like:
> US: do this or we will ruin you.
> Them: well, ok then.



there is a difference between being tried in your country and being extradited to america to face trial against an american company. yes it's their media but if a corporation can reach across borders into your country into your home what can't they do?

the RIAA/MPAA are what's scary here. what they are capable of and willing to do really makes your wonder how far this will go.


----------



## qubit (Jan 23, 2012)

@Fitseries3 what an awesome rant!


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 23, 2012)

trickson said:


> Well apparently there country sees this as wrong too!



And thus no extradition should happen in the first place, and they would be tried in their respective countries.



trickson said:


> or they would stop this!



Only if extradition was not "requested" in the first place. So a bit of a paradox there.



trickson said:


> They can stop it you do know this right.



They can't stop the extradition. But had there have been no extradition "requests", they would not have been sent to the US, understandably. 



trickson said:


> So if there country and there laws sees steeling as wrong then they are also agreeing they have to stand trial for this crime!



Standing trial within the country has been their first-choice, for obvious reasons. But not for the RIAA/MPAA, because the "quality" of laws, as well as the penalties, vary from country to country. At least with the United States, they have much greater influence with the government.


----------



## trickson (Jan 23, 2012)

Whatever I guess it is just fine to steal. Fuck America, Seems to be the talk.


----------



## Mr McC (Jan 23, 2012)

trickson said:


> WTF? You people talk as if they are NOT steeling! What? We Americans are now the BAD GUYS again? Because these people were clearly making a profit from stolen goods! But now BAD America steps in and takes them down! What right do you Americans have doing this? Well just remember it is also a joint effort on behalf of there country as well! They are thief's! And now you see them as hero's? For stealing? For making a profit from pirating  movies , Music and software? And you think that is ok?



Imagine a corrupt mayor (now there's an easy task), when he/she is indicted, awaiting trial, could you imagine hearing calls to tear down all motorways and road networks built by him or her during his or her term of office? Now imagine those roadways were digital communication channels, that spanned several countries: I believe we are allowed to question the authority of the FBI to close down the site. On the level of international jurisprudence alone, the ramifications of recent events have not yet come to light.

Insofar as the owners go: they are scumbags, or the media will endeavour to portray them as scumbags, which more or less amounts to the same thing. However, given that many users employed the site for legitimate purposes, there are clearly grounds for separating the proprietors and the sevice they provided, perhaps even grounds for legal action against the US.

Without in any way attempting to justify or provide support to the owners, such questions will necessarily be asked with no intent to cast the US in a poor light or advocate an anti-American stance, at least for my part.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 23, 2012)

The guy got charged by his country for insider trading - earning him a whopping $1.5 million in stock value - and he got 1 year probation and a $100k fine. NZ Obviously wasnt taking care of the punishment part. Read up on his wiki page, really insightful


----------



## KainXS (Jan 23, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> all these ANTI sopa and pipa protests are doing is exactly what they want us to do... stop DLing and viewing stuff on the internet.
> 
> i say FUCK THOSE MOTHER FUCKERS and download EVERY FUCKING THING YOU CAN POSSIBLY THINK OF OVER THE NEXT 6 MONTHS.
> 
> ...


it would probably bemore effective if one of the bastards walked into a library with internet access 
i walk past the first 5 people on their laptops and what do i see
utorrent
Utorrent
youjizz
The pirate bay
utorrent
They try to scare people but all people do is go to a hotspot and download(alot faster too)
my libary always maxes out my connection


----------



## digibucc (Jan 23, 2012)

trickson said:


> it is just fine to steal. Fuck America, Seems to be the talk.



only coming from you.



NinkobEi said:


> Read up on his wiki page



i don't disagree the guy was a douche and needed to be punished, but just how far should the MPAA/RIAA be allowed to reach?


----------



## KainXS (Jan 23, 2012)

Rip
filesonic is dead now

MY FAVORITE FILE SHARING SITES ARE DEAD NOW

GOD DAMMITWHEN WILL THIS STOP


----------



## GLD (Jan 23, 2012)

Sad...there is so many...crummy people in the world. :'(


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 23, 2012)

The license plates on his cars tell the whole story.


----------



## NAVI_Z (Jan 23, 2012)

it always has been and will always be about "MONEY". Nuff said.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 24, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> The license plates on his cars tell the whole story.



I would do the same if i had money to scratch my ass with.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 24, 2012)

> Addendum: Regarding the monetary harm of Megaupload’s activities, the Justice Department characterized it, without explanation, *as “well in excess of $500,000,000” since 2006*. And although that number is probably meant to impress, it’s somewhat baffling. Even without a per annum breakdown, it comes nowhere near the annual piracy losses claimed by the major industry groups—*whether the BSA’s $58 billion loss claims for software losses in 2010 or the “conservative” $26 billion estimate for movie, music, and software piracy from 2007*, which lazy journalists still allow to circulate. This for the site that MPAA called *“By all estimates… the largest and most active criminally operated website targeting creative content in the world.”*
> 
> Since we’re using made up numbers here, let’s make up some more–and for the sake of argument, some extremely favorable ones for the Justice Department’s effort to paint Megaupload as the big bad. *Posit that all $500 million in losses came in 2011. Posit the $26 billion loss number. Megaupload’s contribution to the pirate economy tops out at 2%*.



http://torrentfreak.com/meganomics-the-future-of-follow-the-money-copyright-enforcement-120124/


----------

